# A Horror Story



## congar15 (Dec 6, 2011)

In my new 55g tank, I have a needlenose gar and an electric catfish. Also I have one, 3inch long goldfish of whom I'm giving to my cousin this sunday. Well yesterday this goldfish got bit by the gar, but he was still acting fine, so I just had to hope he could stay away from the other fish until sunday( he's left over form the cycling process btw and my cousin has a 75g tank ready for him). Today I go downstairs and see him in the corner, so I thought he was dead. I tapped him with the net and he swam out all torn up looking still alive with no eyeballs! NO EYEBALLS. The brutality of this poor fish is just simply saddening. I thought because of his size and the fact that he had been coexisting relatively ok with them would allow him to survive until sunday. Now I dont know what to do, I'm probably going to give him to my friend for the week then on sunday try to give him in his current state to my cousin. Could he live like this? What should I do? This is the most unfortunate thing that's ever happened in one of my tanks and I hope to never have anything like this ever happen again. Thanks.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Personally I would put him down and not let him suffer.


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

put him down.

Rick


----------



## congar15 (Dec 6, 2011)

Rip


----------



## vdanker (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm wondering why these fish were in the same tank to begin with.


----------



## congar15 (Dec 6, 2011)

The goldfish was left over from cycling. I'd not planned on doin such an aggressive setup so I thought of keeping this one goldfish. Then when I got the more aggressive fish, I thought because it was decently sized and because there was little to no prior aggression, that the goldy would last until sunday. Then my cousin was going to adopt him.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

poor fish, unfortunately in a acase like that theres nothing else that you can do.


----------



## piklmike (Jul 14, 2011)

vdanker said:


> I'm wondering why these fish were in the same tank to begin with.


Preditor plus Goldfish equals LUNCHTIME!


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

If someone is dedicated enough they may be able to give the fish a good life. Once the wounds heal he will not be in pain. I have seen blind fish that otherwise seemed to be healthy and happy. Goldfish use their sense of smell to find food as well as their sight so he could still live a fairly normal life but he might need a bit of extra attention to make sure he is getting enough food and that his water is extra clean while the injuries heal. It may be a lot of effort to put in for an eyeless goldfish, if there is not someone willing/able to do that it would be better to put the fish down.


----------

